# Shipping Container



## ejordan

Hello all,

Wondering what criteria needs to be met to be able to ship a container of personal things to New Zealand.

Do I already have to be approved for a certain migrant status?

-ejordan


----------



## topcat83

ejordan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Wondering what criteria needs to be met to be able to ship a container of personal things to New Zealand.
> 
> Do I already have to be approved for a certain migrant status?
> 
> -ejordan


What's your migrant status? As long as you have a work visa or residents visa you should be OK. Be aware though that if you try to bring a second load over later you might have to provide proof of why you're doing it (I brought over my Mums things when she died, and had to provide a copy of the death certificate)


----------

